# Safety Survey 2



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

Years ago I did the first Safety Survey and it drew lots of attention in the woodworking community. Now, armed with much better software I have put together Safety Survey 2, at the link below.

This is a live survey that updates in real time so you can see the numbers grow and trends change as the number of respondents grows. There is NO PERSONAL INFORMAITON COLLECTED in hopes of letting everyone be totally honest in their answers. It’s free, anonymous and you just might help another woodworker!

Click Here to take the Safety Survey 2


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome survey Tom and thanks for sharing it. Looks like I fit right in with the average Joe


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Me too Bob, me too.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Do slivers count as an injury?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

May I ask your 

2) Age

3) Household income (per year)


======



Tom Hintz said:


> Years ago I did the first Safety Survey and it drew lots of attention in the woodworking community. Now, armed with much better software I have put together Safety Survey 2, at the link below.
> 
> This is a live survey that updates in real time so you can see the numbers grow and trends change as the number of respondents grows. There is NO PERSONAL INFORMAITON COLLECTED in hopes of letting everyone be totally honest in their answers. It’s free, anonymous and you just might help another woodworker!
> 
> Click Here to take the Safety Survey 2


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

According to the results of the poll, the safest way to work is to be a woman:wacko:


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> May I ask your
> 
> ...


If I can answer anonymously as on the survey…sure
Come to think of it, I did the survey so its right there!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting survey.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

What does my age and income have to do with woodworking safety? 
do old rich people have magic powers to do not get hurt? 

*hmm ponders the thought of magical solid gold walker*

I took it tho but just left those answers as whatever default answer you had there.

unfortunately like most surveys I found myself just picking the closest thing because none of the answers really applied so not sure how accurate my answers really were to be honest.

As an example my injury was from a screw head failing causing the driver to slip to the side pinching the side of my finger causing a blood blister:

*question 9* Cut was the closest thing as it wasn't a bruise or any of the other answers 

*15) Did the machine or tool have the factory supplied safety equipment in place?*

Well i am forced to answer "no" as it does not have any factor supplied saftey equipt, which makes it look like i TOOK it off and caused the accident.

*16) Were you using a push stick, push pad or push handle at the time of the injury?*

Not even applicable but I answer NO and it makes it look like I was not using safety and it was my own fault

*22) Have you altered the way you perfom this or similar proccedures since the accident?*

Well no there is only one way to screw in a screw so by answering No it makes it sound like Well I did X and it caused the accident and Silly me didnt even change the way i did it to stop it happening again....

*23) Have you added safety equipment to your shop since the injury?*

Mental gloves? again by answering no its as tho I did nothing to avoid another possible accident in the same manner by answering no

*24) Have you re-installed factory safety equipment since the injury?*

By answering No its like saying i had removed the safety equipment and caused the accident myself


Now please dont think I am just out to insult you or your survey im just pointing out things that i noticed in hopes to help give you feed back that could help in making a more accurate survey in the future.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Paul, 


i took it but agree with you about the answers being phrased very narrowly, thus giving a very distorted outcome.

my accident happened using a crosscut sled. of course i had the blade guard off so i could use the sled. i had also watched many on tv push the sled with the workpiece through then pull it back through with the saw running. lots of peaople may do this, but never will i do that again. i push the workpiece through, then cut off the saw. i was bruised in the stomach for awhile. 

i also think i would take out the income question, i lied on that, thinking this is no one else.s business. it has nothing to do with woodworking.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

That's the problem with trend polls, bad science, the overly generalized questions can't deal with the specifics of an individual event. Because of it they produce skewed results.

To come anywhere close to usable data requires investigations of large numbers of similar but individual incidents. The surprising results for the majority are almost always overtly obvious.

Most accidents can be prevented most of the time, but not all, all of the time.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> That's the problem with trend polls, bad science, the overly generalized questions can't deal with the specifics of an individual event. Because of it they produce skewed results.
> 
> To come anywhere close to usable data requires investigations of large numbers of similar but individual incidents. The surprising results for the majority are almost always overtly obvious.
> 
> Most accidents can be prevented most of the time, but not all, all of the time.


Words well spoken, or wrote.. I agree 100% here,


----------

